
What's wrong with every social and content network - osakasaul
What&#x27;s wrong with every social and content network: they&#x27;re built by people who have never had to hustle<p>Instagram announced at its F8 dev conference that it’ll start hiding users’ public like counts on videos and photos.<p>“Focus on the photos and videos you share, not how many likes they get.” This is what you write when you have never known the need to hustle. Those that work in the companies developing social and content networks are always in conflict with the users who do the work to get something for their time for this reason. They think their time is worth money, but their users should be time-wasters. Make any attempt to promote something and you are deemed a spammer.
======
osakasaul
No one else sees things this way?

The link to the article I referred to:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/30/18523847/instagram-
hide-l...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/30/18523847/instagram-hide-likes-
test-canada)

